# How many have ever been to National **** Dog Field Trials in Kenton Oh.?



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

I am just curious, How many of you have ever been to Kenton Ohio for the National field & swim trials, and the largest gun show/flea market I have ever seen. My family and I have been going for over 30 years. Oh the stories I could tell. If you've ever been you know what I mean.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

That is a weekend where you forget about seeing "normal people".
If you want to buy it...........they have EVERYTHING!
Always a great time.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks like a great time. If you had to choose one day to go, what day would that be?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

no place on earth quite like it, in a good way.


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

It's probably been 15 years, but I used to go all the time. What a hoot! Definitely the biggest gun show I have been to. Just don't watch "Deliverance" before you go down there!:lol:


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Been going just about every year for 25 years or so. Since I was 4 or 5. Great place for guns, bows, dogs, and a whole lot of other stuff. Even some stuff that some would call junk.:lol: Love the camping and people watching most of all. 

We started going when it had a lot to do with actual **** dogs. Now, the field trials and water races are mostly grayhounds but it is still fun to watch. The water races are quite the event down there.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

I've attended Autumn Oaks which is UKC's Labor Day event for coonhounds the last 18 years straight. Always wanted to see Kenton, I've heard the stories. We are getting alot of the hound people that used to attend Kenton coming to Autumn Oaks because Kenton has turned into such a flea market. Last I heard there was very little left to do with coonhounds and Autumn Oaks is 100% coonhunting.


----------



## bowhunter81305 (Sep 26, 2005)

I went there once about 4-5 years ago. Picked me up a pair of nice hunting boots that I still wear today. It was a ton of fun. I would definitly go again.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

lazy k is autumn oaks still in van weirt ohio? and what are the dates? went once when i ran dogs back in the 70s lotta fun thanks


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Sure have, great time and you can buy just about anything. I did have quite an experience with some guns I bought there about 12 years ago. They were stolen and it caused me quite a bit of grief. Good thing I had witness'.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I have heard of this show,,,,Could someone please give me an address for a mapqwest (or directions) and some dates and times, Sounds like a good time...I collect old hunting and fishing stuff and it sounds like its right up my alley.............Thanks....Mack


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Here is there website but I didn't see any directions. Mapquest on the address in the contact area should get you there.

http://kentonnational.com/

I found an address from google and it's the right place. Mapquest to this address:
17429 State Route 292
Kenton, OH 43326

It's due South of the town of Kenton on Rte. 292. Can't miss it.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks mparks......Mack


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

What day is recommended if you only had one day to go?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Best deals are the last day but things are picked over pretty good.
Some of those guys with guns get drinking and need money to get home. They will haggle a little more and your price will be better.
I would say the first two days are the best. 

I just asked my wife if she wanted to go down there this year. She said she had no urge to go again. It was her family who turned me onto that place 22 years ago. My father in law had been going down there since it first stated up. 

You go down there long enough you will see almost everything. Lot of guys get stuck sleeping with the dogs.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

What about the actual ******* competitions? What day would be best for that?


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Gilgetter, Autumn Oaks is now held in Richmond, Indiana. It's been at the Wayne Co. Fairgrounds there for the last 10 or 12 years I'd say. Nice location. Right on the Indiana / Ohio line just east of Indy on 70.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Michihunter said:


> What about the actual ******* competitions? What day would be best for that?


Saturday and Sunday are the best days for everything IMHO. Thursday and Friday are nice because there are fewer people but guys won't drop prices until Sat and Sun because they know the big crowds will show up then. 

Like I said before, the events are dominated by greyhounds. Very few coondogs(blue ticks, black and tan, redtick, walker, etc.). During the day they have field trials where you see the greyhounds run into the tree area and that isn't all that exciting IMO since the dogs don't really tree like a classic **** hound. 

The water races are my favorite to watch. Still greyhounds and a few coonhounds but it's a fun thing to watch. The water races are held at night and the people watching is something else.:lol: 

There are still quite a few coonhounds for sale down there and a lot of products that cater to hound guys. Nite Light has a big booth as does Wicks. Chances to get deals from those guys at times.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks mparks!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

What mparks says is true

I would say when the greyhounds starting showing up in big numbers that is when I stopped watching the trials. I do like the water races. I had a dog in it about 12 years ago.


----------



## Pamela Leibler (May 2, 2021)

TLWOODS said:


> I am just curious, How many of you have ever been to Kenton Ohio for the National field & swim trials, and the largest gun show/flea market I have ever seen. My family and I have been going for over 30 years. Oh the stories I could tell. If you've ever been you know what I mean.


We had went to Kenton from when I was a kid till it wasn’t there anymore!! We always had **** Dogs while I was growing up ie.. blue ticks, walkers, redbone, Black and Tans and some greyhound mix!! We actually had a little Black and Tan named Tuff you couldn’t beat on tree. He’d come in treeing!!! And lol who can forget about going over the bridge. We weren’t allowed to go but we always managed to sneak over there! I loved to go see the beagle puppies and the ferrets before they were legal to own. And Guns, guns,guns. Just about anything you could think of and yes people watching was a big part of it! I loved the water races dang could they fly out of that box. I was really sorry when it was no more. Would love to go watch now. Any trials in Michigan let me know!!!


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

I bought my first gun there, or should I say my uncle bought it for me. I was 12, that was 30 years ago. I've been wanting to go back the last few years, maybe this will be the year to head down there again. I remember my uncle had a grey beagle pup that he was selling down there, I wanted to bring that pup back home so bad. Definitely a great place for people watching.


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

looks like i should get up to date, no more Kenton **** trials? where did the time go.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't know if they will try to have it this year but down in lima Ohio a group has a similar event over labor day weekend. Now it's not kenton by any stretch of imagination. They did have trade spots and water races in a pond. Another event is Fort recovery Ohio trade days in October.


----------



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

micooner said:


> Don't know if they will try to have it this year but down in lima Ohio a group has a similar event over labor day weekend. Now it's not kenton by any stretch of imagination. They did have trade spots and water races in a pond. Another event is Fort recovery Ohio trade days in October.


Yep Kim's it is MAXES!
Went this year and now had filled the Allen fairgrounds.
Me and some friends did Kenton for over 33 years.
Once the kids took it over they ruined it.
We would vender from Tuesday to sunday.finally the vendor fee got ridiculous and way too many rules.
I was lost and did not know what to do that week for a couple years.
Seen a lot of good things go down and out due to the fun kids


----------



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

huntfishrelax said:


> Yep it is MAXES!
> Went this year and now had filled the Allen fairgrounds.
> Me and some friends did Kenton for over 33 years.
> Once the kids took it over they ruined it.
> ...


----------

